# My Dad passed away last night ...



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Please spare a thought for my family at this difficult time , my Dad gave up his fight against Motor Neurone last night . It was very unexpected and we are all broken hearted . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Oct 3 2008, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644685


> Please spare a thought for my family at this difficult time , my Dad gave up his fight against Motor Neurone last night . It was very unexpected and we are all broken hearted . Sarah[/B]




Sarah, I am so sorry to hear this, may he rest in peace..
I will say a prayer for him and your family.

Hugs Lina xoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Sarah, I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Sarah. I am sooooo sorry for the loss of your father. :crying: 

I know how heart-broken you are. 

My thoughts, and prayers, are with you and your family.

Once again, I am so sorry. Bless your heart.

We're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so very sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh Sarah honey I am so sorry for your loss. you and your family are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so sorry Sarah :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your father. You and your family will be in my thoughts at this time.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so sorry for your loss and your family's loss.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your father.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time! :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Im so sorry Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Sarah, I am so so sorry to hear of your tragic loss, my heart goes out to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sarah, I am so very sorry to hear of your dad's passing, 
you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ohh Sarah, I'm sooooo soooo sorry to hear of your loss. I will be thinking about you :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am so sorry, Sarah. I will keep you and your family on my prayer list.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sarah, i'm so sorry about your dad's passing. Please know that you and your family will be in my prayers at this difficult time. May your dad Rest In Peace. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Sarah, I am so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Sarah, I am so, so sorry. I am at a loss for words. You and your family have my deepest sympathy, and I will be lifting you and your family in my prayers. I pray that God's peace and comfort will be with you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sarah, I'm so sorry for the loss you and your family are feeling. When I lost my father, I remember thinking, "I'm too young to lose a parent". It's never the right time to say goodbye.

You are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking with yours. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Sarah I am so sorry. Please know you and your family will be in my prayers. Take car.*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Sarah I had to post to tell you how very very sorry I am.
I am sending my deepest and heart felt condolences to you and your family.
You are brave and a wonderful daughter, your dad is with the angels may he be blessed and rest in peace.
Andrea :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm sorry, hugs to you & your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sarah I am so very sorry.You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sarah, :crying: I'm soooooo sorry :crying: I will remember you and your family in my prayers. I wish I could be there to hug you and cry with you. I know how hard it is to lose a dad. :crying: God Bless You my friend


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Sarah ~ We are praying for you and your family at this most difficult time.

May all the happy memories of your dear Dad remain your heart always!

Hugs to you! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

A Father means so much to a family and when he is gone, the heart grieves so. Please know Sarah that you and your family are in my prayers. I wish you healing and remember the love that you had with your Dad. :heart: :heart: :heart: He will always be in your heart!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

How sad and tragic for you and your family. Deepest sympathy.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sarah, I'm so sorry you have lost your dad. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sarah! No, not your dad.....I am so sorry. I wish there was something I could say to help.
Dad's are special, I know you're heart broken right now. 

We are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I'm so sad to hear this  I am really sorry :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sooo sorry Sarah! *hugs you*


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so very sorry, Sarah. My heartfelt thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh no.... I'm so sorry Sarah. :grouphug: 
I pray you're family will find some sense
of peace in this time.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Sarah, I am so very sorry.

Debbie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless your heart Sarah, I am so sorry about your father's passing. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: So sorry Sarah :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sarah, Bob and I are so very, very sorry. Your Dad will live in your heart forever and your treasured memories will keep him near.

Marsha


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Sarah, I'm sorry. Hugs from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Sarah, I feel so badly for you and your family. :grouphug: I wish I could be there to give you a hug in person. Please take time for yourself.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry Sarah!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Sarah I am very sorry :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I AM SO SORRY FOR THE LOSS OF YOUR FATHER.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sarah..I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Sarah, I am so very sorry your dad passed away! I know you loved him so very much as I'm sure he did you. Try to focus that he is still with you ...but now in a very special way. 
I pray you and your family will receive the strength you'll need as you face this very sad and difficult time ahead.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Sarah, I'm so terribly sorry.....you're all in my thoughts and prayers..... :grouphug: 

Martha


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Sarah, I'm so very :smcry:  sorry for your loss. I lost my dad more than twenty years ago and I still miss him. Please
know that my thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my friend died this year .. her husband sent us this prayer......
i'd like the memory of me to be a happy one.
i'd like an after glow of smiles when life is done.
i'd like to leave an echo,
whispering softly down the ways.
of happy times and bright and sunny days .
i,d like the tears of those who grive .
to dry before the sun..
and when you feel the gentle breeze,
or wind before your face.
thats me giving you ,a great hug,
or just a soft embrace...

it helped me ,i hope it will help you to :wub: jo


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Sarah, please know that my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family at this time of sorrow. rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear father,Sarah. Take comfort in all of the fond memories that you have of him. :grouphug: Jill


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

My deepest condolences. :bysmilie: I will keep you and your family in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sarah, I'm so sorry to read about your father. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sarah, i'm so sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with your family


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You and your family will be in my thoughts.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry Sarah :sorry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss..Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Sarah, I am so sorry....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it was a difficult process to go through w/your family. Take care of yourself. and know that we are thinking of your and your family.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

sarah, my heart goes out to you and your family. we lost our father a little more than two years ago and it gets better. there'll come a time when you can think about him and not cry but smile at all the memories you've created together. take care of yourself :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh sarah...i'm so very sorry for your loss. it's very difficult to lose a loved one. you will be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your father. 
Prayers for you and your family.
Jane


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

So sorry for your loss!  :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My deepest condolences Sarah, to you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family, I am very sorry about the loss of your father.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sarah, 

I am so sorry. My grandfather passed away yesterday, as well. I got on a plane today to fly home to be with my family. 

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.

:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sarah, 
Please accept my condolences to you and your family. I'm so sorry.
xoxoxo


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry Sarah, I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved father. May he rest in peace. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Sarah, I'm so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Sarah, I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sarah, I am so sorry for your loss, I will keep you and your family in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am thinking of you and your family during this sad time. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sarah-I'm so sorry for your loss.  Sending hugs and prayers for you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Sarah,

I pray that you and your family are beginning to heal.... I know it will be a long hard road.. I just wanted to let you know that I'm still praying for you.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

so sorry to hear this sarah....my thoughts and prayers are with you rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dad. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your lost-may he rest in peace :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sarah,

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family,


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Oct 3 2008, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644685


> Please spare a thought for my family at this difficult time , my Dad gave up his fight against Motor Neurone last night . It was very unexpected and we are all broken hearted . Sarah[/B]



Oooh Sarah (deepest hugs) I am soo sorry to hear about the loss of your father. You have my deepest sympathy. I prayed that the Lord will bless you and your family with peace and comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss, Sarah. :bysmilie: 

My condolences to you and your family. :grouphug: Please stay strong.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to let you know you and your family continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you are getting the comfort and support you need.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss, know that we are sending prayers for comfort your way.
all our love,
Jennifer and the M&M's


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww, I am so sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.

XOXOXOX
NAncy


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am just now coming across this thread...please do take care of yourself during this sad time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Please try and find the strength to remember your father when things were much happier.
With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chips&lisa (Sep 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Sarah, I am very sorry to hear about your dad. May your memories ease the pain for you at this hard time.
Sincerely,
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sarah, I am so sorry for your loss. I am trying to catch up on the website as I have neglected viewing it for a couple of weeks. My thoughts and prayers are definitely with you and your family.
Barbara


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope when the grieving ends you can look back on the happy memories you had of your father. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Sarah, take care of yourself-just want you to know that I'm thinking of you daily-glad you have your special dogs to help comfort you. Sue


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Sarah, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Annita (Oct 7, 2008)

Sarah I am so sorry for your loss.. my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family :heart:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*my sympathy goes to you and your family. you must be so sad.
:grouphug: 
my thoughts go to you and your loved ones!*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hugs & prayers for you and your family at such a sad time.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sarah, I am sorry to came across your thread late..I am so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine the pain you are going through right now. I will say a prayer for you and your family tonight, and you will be in my thoughts. Please remain strong, Your father is now in a much better place. May he rest in peace. 


QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Oct 3 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644685


> Please spare a thought for my family at this difficult time , my Dad gave up his fight against Motor Neurone last night . It was very unexpected and we are all broken hearted . Sarah[/B]


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My father died at 72. He got sick on Friday and by Sunday he was dead. It was such a shocker for our family. 

[attachment=42093:lordwrap...weetlove.gif]


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Oct 3 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644685


> Please spare a thought for my family at this difficult time , my Dad gave up his fight against Motor Neurone last night . It was very unexpected and we are all broken hearted . Sarah[/B]



:grouphug: My condolences on this sad time


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry that I just found this thread. I am hoping that you and your family are finding comfort and solace in each other right now during this hard time. My thoughts and prayer are with you! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sarah, I am so very sorry for your loss.

I hope that your family can move forward to more peaceful times, filled with joyous memories of your Father.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Sarah, I'm sorry I just came across this thread... of course we will keep you and your family in our thoughts at this time... be well and take care of you...


xoxoxo,
ann marie and the buttercup


----------

